# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Athens, Ga.



## thooshe (May 18, 2004)

I would like to get together with other people interested in Planted Tanks located in the Athens, GA. area. Maybe we could meet monthly for fellowship and to trade plants. It would also help us out because the LFS's in the area would be willing to get us stuff at a good rate if we group order. ie Cherry Shrimp, Amano's, and other exotics without us having to worry about losses shipping to ourselves.

If you are interested, PM me.


----------

